# Suggestions for a Tank to go with my Gen



## Mo_MZ (11/9/19)

Think it's time I opened my @Vaporesso Gen mod bought at Vapecon.. Only problem is deciding on a tank to pair up with it; I been hearing Reload/Rebirth/Zeus..all very confusing.
What do fellow Gen owners suggest; and why? 
Ideally I.d like something with massive flavor and decent airflow; and be asthetically pleasing (black Gen so my blue Zeus doesn't go)

Will be benchmarking to my single coil Zeus I'm currently running on my Vaporreso Revenger X.
Help


----------



## DougP (12/9/19)

Kylin M Mesh RTA
Once you go mesh you won't go back 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (12/9/19)

If you like the original Zeus, I'm sure you'll absolutely love the Zeus X.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/19)

I have a ZEUS single on it, and it looks great . !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (12/9/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> If you like the original Zeus, I'm sure you'll absolutely love the Zeus X.



Thanks.. Yey no hassles with the Zeus but I'm looking for anything with more flavor if possible


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/19)

QP Juggerknot ?


----------



## Amir (13/9/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> Thanks.. Yey no hassles with the Zeus but I'm looking for anything with more flavor if possible




Reload RTA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## camie (30/9/19)

blitzen or a m25


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/19)

camie said:


> blitzen or a m25


Too bulky , I have both and they look funny on the GEN , maybe the Blitzen with the straight glass.


----------



## GerrieP (30/9/19)

Profile Unity Rta mesh

on my Gen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/9/19)

Petri 24





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/9/19)

Reload





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MrBob (3/10/19)

rebirth rta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

